# No tail lights on my Gen2



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

So I replaced my tail lights with LEDs and they were working for a few days and now they aren’t. All my other lights work save for my interior trunk light as well. Has anyone else had this problem? I checked all fuses and even replaced the headlight controller switch and still nothing. Every few minutes or so I’ll get a flash but then it’ll be another few minutes.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Did you confirm power at the tail light connector with the headlights on?


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

There was no power at the connector until the flash that shows up every few minutes. After the flash there is no power again until the flash again


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Did you confirm power at the tail light connector with the headlights on?


Only thing I can think of at this point is that the BCM is shot


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Do the brake lights and turn signals still work?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It appears the parking lights connect to the BCM White connector pin 22, wire is Green with a Grey trace.
BCM is located left of the steering column on the lower part of the A pillar under the dash.


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Do the brake lights and turn signals still work?


Yes the brake and blinker works. I’ll tear apart my car tonight and see if the wire got frayed or something before I take my car in tomorrow to get a new BCM put in. In your opinion, do you believe the BCM is at fault?


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

The circled lights are the ones that don’t work. The clear reverse light does










TDCruze said:


> Do the brake lights and turn signals still work?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would test the output on the BCM and see if you are getting power there first. Did you try to switch back to the original lights by chance to see if they worked?


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> I would test the output on the BCM and see if you are getting power there first. Did you try to switch back to the original lights by chance to see if they worked?


Yes I did, there wasn’t any power even with the flicker


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

CruzinWorld6969420 said:


> Yes I did, there wasn’t any power even with the flicker


Got it fixed, there was a short and my canbus stopped it from going haywire


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

CruzinWorld6969420 said:


> Got it fixed, there was a short and my canbus stopped it from going haywire


Very good! Was the short in the new lights or somewhere else?


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Very good! Was the short in the new lights or somewhere else?


It was in the new LEDs, they caused the short that wouldn’t let my parking lights work.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, can you please tell is there any difference with the LED in tail lights? Maybe some pics? I am also considering the upgrade 
(maybe you can post the bulb sizes also)
Thanx


----------

